# No Sound when resuming from suspend & DSBMixer causes init to wait



## Deleted member 67862 (May 5, 2021)

Hi, I've switched over to FreeBSD 13.0-RELEASE completely a few days ago. Everything runs great and I now have suspend working but with two issues:

1. If I suspend my PC with DSBmixer still running (I'm using Xfce 4), the init system endlessly waits for it to quit. I have to hold the power button down and restart. If I stop DSBmixer (right click on it in the Xfce panel and quit) it suspends fine.

2. The second problem follows resuming from the suspend. There's no sound, and if I check DSBMixer it is in fact using my USB headphones (which I always use that work) despite there not being sound. I can simply restart, but since I'm suspending often it's pretty annoying. Is there any better solution to this?


----------



## bsduck (May 16, 2021)

Do you also get no sound if you suspend the system without DSBMixer running?



hunter0one said:


> I can simply restart, but since I'm suspending often it's pretty annoying. Is there any better solution to this?


No need to reboot, `# service mixer restart` should have the same effect.


----------



## Deleted member 67862 (May 16, 2021)

bsduck said:


> Do you also get no sound if you suspend the system without DSBMixer running?
> 
> 
> No need to reboot, `# service mixer restart` should have the same effect.


I meant to update this thread that the problem seems to be fixed with my new headphones (which isn't USB like the old one was). 



bsduck said:


> Do you also get no sound if you suspend the system without DSBMixer running?


Yes, when I was still having the problem there would be no sound regardless.


----------

